
Information is in fact “the negative of thermodynamic entropy.” - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/yes-your-brain-does-process-information
======
smaddox
Entropy is not the negative of information, it is the expected quantity of
information:

H(X) = E[I(X)] = E[-log(P(X))]

The rest seemed just as confused.

